

India’s Central Bank Cautions Users Against Bitcoin & Virtual Currency - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/rbi-on-bitcoin-and-virtual-currency-in-india-297/

======
jayadevan
Big blow to virtual currency from an emerging market leader.

